# Coloured Cup Lids



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Costa Coffee is using Green (coloured) Cup Lids with a Frog (or is it a toad?) on them to promote its rainforest alliance coffee.

What are your thoughts on how 'green' these cup lids are?

I am trying to find out what type of colouring has been used and whether or not they are more environmentally friendly than than the standard white version normally used.

Does anyone have any information on these?


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

no, sorry I don't


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whilst researching this I came across a nifty cup lid that changes colour depending on the heat of the contents in the cup.

http://www.smartlidsystems.com/

I have not yet seen these in the UK - have you?

If you have, please PM me as I would love to see these in action


----------

